# Lizards > General Lizards >  Lizard Pics!

## Kesslers Kreatures

Well I had a photo session with the lizards of my house the other day and I figured I would post a few..

First off we have Barbosa my Green Iguana..

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

and second is my girlfriends Leo....  We still don't have a name for him yet...

----------


## reptile3

awwww Barbosa is sooo green & strong looking!!! I love those shots!

And the Leo is cute too!!! 

How old is your Ig?  I have an 8 month old. This is my first small one, I have had him since he was 1 month old.

I have owned 2 previous ig's. Willy was 6ft, 8 yr old male, & then Jade was 1 yr,3.5 ft but had him for 3 yrs.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> awwww Barbosa is sooo green & strong looking!!! I love those shots!
> 
> And the Leo is cute too!!! 
> 
> How old is your Ig?  I have an 8 month old. This is my first small one, I have had him since he was 1 month old.
> 
> I have owned 2 previous ig's. Willy was 6ft, 8 yr old male, & then Jade was 1 yr,3.5 ft but had him for 3 yrs.


Yea, He's pretty buff LOL. I usually let him run around the house and climb onto anything he thinks he can make it up. He's actually growing quite well. I am very happy with the progress he's made since I got him.

I actually don't know his exact age, I got him when he was pretty young. Maybe a couple months old if that, Someone had bought him and didn't realize how much work it was to care for him. So i decided i wanted him! It was a match made in Heaven.. He loves me to death... everyone else... not so much haha.  

Do you have pics of your igs?

----------


## reptile3

> Do you have pics of your igs?


SURE DO....  I will post a seperate thread.

----------

